# Racing with blems



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

I've been racing T-Jets with Wizzard LTJ-350 silicone coated sponge tires.
Wizzzard stopped making them and I started using their new tire, ATFTJ-350.

I've been having problems with the new tires breaking traction during acceleration with the last 2 sets.

The new tires are narrower than the old LTJ's and I noticed when the tires started to get scuffed there are shinny spots randomly around the tires where the tire isn't making contact with the track.

Can anyone recommend a good silicone coated sponge tire .350 dia. that is wide and smooth that can give me the performance I need.


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

I like Tom Shepherd's lawbreaker tires, very good tires.

You can get them here: http://www.slotprospeedway.com/


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

http://www.rabbitracing.com/Tires.html


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

SuperFist, you should give Wizzard a call and talk to Bob about what you are experiencing with his tires. I'm sure he would be very interested to know if there is an issue that needs to be addressed. I've had very good outcomes when working _with _vendors to resolve issues, especially when it's involving an early run of a new product line. Email would work if you don't want to call. Give it a try.


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

You're living in a fantasy world Dave.
I was in on his high-timed arm developement yrs ago,still waiting on warrenty for a bunch of junk high-timed arms he did a 1/2 doz yrs ago.
I doubt you'll get anywhere dealing with Bob,his ego is a little big to every admit he screwed up.
Don't worry Superfist,you're not the only guy having problems with Bob's line of ATF tires,he took a step backwards when he came out with those tires.
Give Shephard a call or try Willy or Harvey at Rabbit Racing for your tires.
Rabbit Racing has a pretty decent R/O tire now with a durometer reading of about 50,it lasts pretty good on a R/O car,and i've heard guys say their T-Jet tires aren't to bad either
Rick


----------



## afxgns (Jul 6, 2006)

Call Bob,
He will make it right.

Tim Leppert


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

I agree,why would Bob not want to resolve a problem?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

After dealing with the man for 17 yrs and countless thousands of dollars spent,you guys might'a had better experiences with the man then i have,but he's never replaced anything for us.
Try him,you might have better luck then the rest of us.
You're on the good guy list these days Tim,so the treatment you receive isnt the same as the rest of us.
How long have you been dealing with him Tim.
Rick


----------

